# Who is the Member #1?



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed the status thing said which member number you are. I assumed that is the order of people joining GBAtemp. Which mod is member #1?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 4, 2010)

KiVan


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1


Hehe, that wasn't so hard now was it?


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't seem to be.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Even without using that link, you could just go to the Member List and filter by join date.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> KiVan


who is prob long gone now


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he left in September 08


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2010)

Zuul is the only number 1! lol


----------



## iFish (Jan 4, 2010)

there for AceGunman should get it!!!


----------



## outgum (Jan 4, 2010)

i wonder if he ever comes back for like... a few minutes, just to look around?


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooh he's 2nd last topic was a barbie game.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 4, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> i wonder if he ever comes back for like... a few minutes, just to look around?


noone says you have to log in to do that


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually, I'm member "number #1".

The best in all of GBAtemp.

You guys should get your fact straight before you spread crap.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 5, 2010)

In case you guys are curious... the site as it was (including KiVan, shaunj66, and dice!) way back in 2003...
via the Internet Wayback Machine.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 5, 2010)

So much better before.


----------



## starfighter1 (Jan 5, 2010)

i like the internet way back machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 show me more!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2010)

starfighter1 said:
			
		

> i like the internet way back machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just click the back arrow. lol


----------



## starfighter1 (Jan 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just click the back arrow. lol



woah its like deja vu....only better!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2010)

This all makes me want to look back...
Look, it's the R4 review thread! And it's still open!


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed the status thing said which member number you are. I assumed that is the order of people joining GBAtemp. Which mod is member #1?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 7, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> In case you guys are curious... the site as it was (including KiVan, shaunj66, and dice!) way back in 2003...
> via the Internet Wayback Machine.


Wow Mr. Peabody! That sure is interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But wow, that's what GBAtemp looked like way back when? It's sure come a long way....


----------



## hdofu (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



September 8, wow that's my birhday


----------



## .Chris (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last Seen: 26th September 2008 - 05:25 PM


This was his last log in. hmm. Never got to meet the guy.


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> This all makes me want to look back...
> Look, it's the R4 review thread! And it's still open!


..I kinda wanna bump it..but I won't..I'd get warned or something like that.

EDIT:Changed post to reflect actual consequences.


----------



## dice (Jan 7, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And have your post removed.


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

You're right, definitely a bad idea. Good thing I didn't try it..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who cares! Everyone are number 1. That's all.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, wouldn't it just leave a placeholder saying it's been removed?


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanx guys he looks kind of..... site adminy


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thing is, wouldn't it just leave a placeholder saying it's been removed?


Normally, they can choose if they want to leave a message or remove it in full


----------



## dice (Jan 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was totally just about to say this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see; you can leave shadow posts as well as shadow threads then? Understandable; it'd be a big limitation if you couldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never had reason to delete many posts on the sites I moderate anyway.



Spoiler



Only because no-one ever visits


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 9, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> In case you guys are curious... the site as it was (including KiVan, shaunj66, and dice!) way back in 2003...
> via the Internet Wayback Machine.


wow interesting.


----------

